# Good online store for HK



## brad.45 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hey so after a bunch of research and whatnot on what to go with, ive decided to go with the compact .45. Its everything I want and need in a gun. Now where to buy! From what Ive heard and seen online is cheaper. Ive been to budsgunshop.com and theyve been the cheapest at aroun $750 but they dont ship to Maryland! Ive also been to impactguns.com which they want $800. Anyone know what some good sites are? Thanks

-Brad


----------



## SAS MAYHEM (May 16, 2007)

Go to reedsammo.com he can order just about anything. and has a flat 20.00 shipping fee. And very kool person.

Cheers


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

Check with your local shop about simply ordering one for you first (have them check availability from RCR). Just because the on-lne price is less you still gotta factor in shipping fees (handguns go next-day) and transfer fees by your dealer.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

CDNN! Best price I have found and only $10 shipping to your FFL


----------



## ttomp (Jan 28, 2008)

-gunut- said:


> CDNN! Best price I have found and only $10 shipping to your FFL


+1 they have some of the best price.


----------



## triblk6spd (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm a newb but I could not find GUNS on that CDNN site.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

triblk6spd said:


> I'm a newb but I could not find GUNS on that CDNN site.


You have to download the catalog.

They also don't show their prices for handguns in the catalog, you have to call them.


----------



## Fusternc (Jan 19, 2009)

Too bad on Bud's. I had good luck with them.


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

http://www.gunbroker.com has been the source of a few new and used handguns for me in the past. Oddly enough, I've encountered all of the above sites just browsing auctions at GunBroker.

A lot of the auctions listed are a far cry from a "deal" so be sure to check everything the seller is offering (especially shipping and the description), and as always, check the buyer's feedback. If they claim to be a local shop, look them up.


----------

